# Experience with Ironclad Chems?



## SkinnyGuy@TheGym (Oct 14, 2018)

Has anyone had experience with ironclad chems?

They look to have the same website layout as Pure Rawz (A SARMS/Peptides Company) but I'm not sure if they are connected I'm only wondering because they sell prohormone raws and tabs


----------



## PFM (Oct 14, 2018)

I am a pro at making a whore moan, its simple.  Don't pay her.


----------



## Merlin (Oct 15, 2018)

No experience with them.  What makes you want to take prohormones?


----------



## SkinnyGuy@TheGym (Oct 16, 2018)

Gear Grinder said:


> No experience with them.  What makes you want to take prohormones?



 Thanks for your input!

I was just wanting to take Superdrol because of its anabolic/Androgenic ratio


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 16, 2018)

SkinnyGuy@TheGym said:


> Thanks for your input!
> 
> I was just wanting to take Superdrol because of its anabolic/Androgenic ratio



dont take their shit man, why sd..?  

why not get some var & tes..?  

in about 2011/2012 "research" companies actually sold pretty legit stuff.  now days its watered down shit.


----------



## repsol900rr (Oct 24, 2018)

I placed and paid for an order with them a few days ago.  I didn't receive any automated order confirmation emails.  I tried sending them emails from their website and directly to their gmail account but got a bounceback saying their email address did not exist.   Sounds like their email is shut down at a minimum.  I'll follow up here once I have more info.


----------



## Merlin (Oct 24, 2018)

repsol900rr said:


> I placed and paid for an order with them a few days ago.  I didn't receive any automated order confirmation emails.  I tried sending them emails from their website and directly to their gmail account but got a bounceback saying their email address did not exist.   Sounds like their email is shut down at a minimum.  I'll follow up here once I have more info.




You got scammed my man. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news. It happens live and learn. This is why most people prefer local sources.


----------



## mugzy (Oct 24, 2018)

repsol900rr said:


> I placed and paid for an order with them a few days ago.  I didn't receive any automated order confirmation emails.  I tried sending them emails from their website and directly to their gmail account but got a bounceback saying their email address did not exist.   Sounds like their email is shut down at a minimum.  I'll follow up here once I have more info.



Website? You really need to be more careful. Also a gmail account? If a source not using a secure email this should be a red flag. Looks like they also have a facebook page. Not to mention the website is hosted on a server in California.


----------



## repsol900rr (Oct 24, 2018)

Interestingly they do use the exact same website format / cart system and payment methods as purerawz.com.  I have also ordered from purerawz and did receive legit products.  The order I placed with Ironclad chems was small enough that it won't sting too badly if it was a scam.  I did find older reviews out there for these guys dating back over a year.  At this point I'm still on the fence about it being a total scam.   Gmail indicated that the account was disabled, and a pile of youtube videos that had referrals to them were also taken down in the last couple days.   Unfortunately I'm in a new area and have zero local connections at this point.


----------



## Robdjents (Oct 24, 2018)

repsol900rr said:


> Interestingly they do use the exact same website format / cart system and payment methods as purerawz.com.  I have also ordered from purerawz and did receive legit products.  The order I placed with Ironclad chems was small enough that it won't sting too badly if it was a scam.  I did find older reviews out there for these guys dating back over a year.  At this point I'm still on the fence about it being a total scam.   Gmail indicated that the account was disabled, and a pile of youtube videos that had referrals to them were also taken down in the last couple days.   Unfortunately I'm in a new area and have zero local connections at this point.



dear god....you sound desperate...YouTube are you serious?....you are leaving a digital footprint of your illegal activity all over the place...first rule of buying steroids is don’t trust someone that uses gmail and has a Facebook account...be patient and you will have much better luck...welcome to the ug


----------



## repsol900rr (Oct 24, 2018)

Negative on the desperation - but I've been completely out of the loop for a good 10 years. My poor "research" completely missed the gmail, facebook, youtube referrals and complete roasts these guys have had on the other forums until after the fact. I stumbled into them from another source, read that they were related, did a few minutes of google-fu and took the bait.


----------



## repsol900rr (Oct 25, 2018)

Shocking plot twist. My order actually arrived today and was even still cold.


----------



## gymrat827 (Oct 26, 2018)

gmail and server in cali.....


I wouldnt inject any of that shit man, but you do you


----------



## SkinnyGuy@TheGym (Oct 28, 2018)

repsol900rr said:


> Shocking plot twist. My order actually arrived today and was even still cold.



Keep us posted if its bunk!? I am honestly curious considering what every ones said on here it would be interesting to know considering how they "advertise" as most have pointed out! Thanks for the reply btw!


----------



## SkinnyGuy@TheGym (Nov 4, 2018)

repsol900rr said:


> Interestingly they do use the exact same website format / cart system and payment methods as purerawz.com.  I have also ordered from purerawz and did receive legit products.  The order I placed with Ironclad chems was small enough that it won't sting too badly if it was a scam.  I did find older reviews out there for these guys dating back over a year.  At this point I'm still on the fence about it being a total scam.   Gmail indicated that the account was disabled, and a pile of youtube videos that had referrals to them were also taken down in the last couple days.   Unfortunately I'm in a new area and have zero local connections at this point.



Are you still alive?


----------



## repsol900rr (Nov 4, 2018)

Yep - still alive. I'm not ready to run a cycle at the moment - just collecting my supplies. I'm still a couple months out from my next cycle.  Some of the product I received from them was branded PureRawz.  Payment and shipping were also via the same individuals as PureRawz so the two are definitely linked.  I've had a lot of good experiences with PureRawz so far. Everything I've received from my orders from them has been gtg.  I don't really have an opinion on the aas from IrconClad yet.  That's about all I can say for now.


----------



## SkinnyGuy@TheGym (Nov 5, 2018)

repsol900rr said:


> Yep - still alive. I'm not ready to run a cycle at the moment - just collecting my supplies. I'm still a couple months out from my next cycle.  Some of the product I received from them was branded PureRawz.  Payment and shipping were also via the same individuals as PureRawz so the two are definitely linked.  I've had a lot of good experiences with PureRawz so far. Everything I've received from my orders from them has been gtg.  I don't really have an opinion on the aas from IrconClad yet.  That's about all I can say for now.



How was their "Stealth Shipping?" 
(Not in detail jusr "Good" or "bad"?)

(Thanks for your input brother keep us posted and stay safe!)


----------



## repsol900rr (Nov 6, 2018)

The stealth shipping was good.


----------

